# Reaction Strike



## shamoo (Dec 14, 2007)

This company has a plastic bait out called the dockapede, anyone ever hear of it or use it? Its tail weighted so when you lift the bait and it goes right back where it came from, which I'm assuming will agravate the crap out of the bass and make him strike. :wink:


----------



## shamoo (Dec 14, 2007)

I'm pretty sure this is a different company Mr. fishin NJ, Its reaction strike not reaction innovation


----------



## redbug (Dec 14, 2007)

I looked at the bait and it looks like it it a bit stiff. 
It is also not made by the same company that makes the sweet beaver.
Most of these plastics will catch a fish or two. The tail weight isn't new 

Wayne


----------



## shamoo (Dec 14, 2007)

gotta give them the old college try my friend, sometimes stiff can be a good thing :wink:


----------



## Popeye (Dec 15, 2007)

Wasn't there another soft bait that was supposed to something similar? Flying lure I think it was called. I remember my wife bought some a long time ago and we never caught a thing with them. Anyone else get hooked and buy some? Did they werk for you?


----------



## redbug (Dec 15, 2007)

The sales people figured out that the 29.95 price works great My wife bought them for me and a lot of friends found them under the tree as well.
I caught a few fish on them but not many I also have the Banjo minnow and the helicopter lure. the banjo minnow worked well but and the helicopter lure came in a nice Plano box. :lol: 
the one tv lure that did work and still sells is the terminator it's my main spinner bait 

Wayne


----------



## little anth (Dec 15, 2007)

sounds like the flying lure i like the banjo minnows great action i just dont really use em


----------



## shamoo (Dec 16, 2007)

Mr. flounderhead, someone did have it out years ago, flying lure sounds familar to me. the helicopter lure, if my memory serves me right, would flutter down in a spiral, i remember Roland Martin and a couple of his friends got a 20lber on it(helicopter)that was a nice fish SON!!!


----------



## shamoo (Dec 18, 2007)

definetly getting some and will keep you informed, i got some docks and gazeebos i want to try them on.


----------



## pbw (Dec 18, 2007)

Sounds cool any videos?


----------



## Jim (Dec 18, 2007)

These work too (as seen on tv) If your fishing Pike or muskie water, these things do infact work. LOL!

https://www.chuckwoolery.com/motolures.php


----------



## pbw (Dec 18, 2007)

Jim said:


> These work too (as seen on tv) If your fishing Pike or muskie water, these things do infact work. LOL!
> 
> https://www.chuckwoolery.com/motolures.php



Seen someone using those the other day on utube.


----------



## shamoo (Dec 18, 2007)

Watched Chucky baby on QVC with these things,dude, they look like they would actually work


----------



## Jim (Dec 18, 2007)

they do work, but the action on them only last about 5-10 seconds and then it stops.


----------



## shamoo (Dec 19, 2007)

That sounds like that would be good for the way I fish, I work my pop-r's and frogs sorta the same way. couple pops let it set for a bit and repeat.


----------



## redbug (Dec 19, 2007)

my wife has the chuck woolery lure she has caught a few fish on it 

wayne


----------



## shamoo (Dec 19, 2007)

Thats cool, he definetly likes his bass fishing.


----------



## mtnman (Dec 19, 2007)

The flying lures really works well. We went fishing one day and a freind of mine was using them and we kept harassing him and telling him they were a joke and he wasnt gonna catch any fish using that junk. Well the joke was on us, because his first cast he caught about a 4lb smallie and the action never stopped for him. We broke down and asked if we could try one and he laughed at us said no and continued to catch fish and all we could do was watch. I must say that he did end up going swimming in the middle of Loyalhanna Damn that day. His mouth has a way of getting him in trouble. LOL


----------



## shamoo (Dec 19, 2007)

Man, you guys are tuff up there in tionesta, let me get this straight, you break the guys stones all day, he refuses to lend you the flying lure and you throw him in the drink, ummm, LETS GO FISHING!!!LOL


----------

